# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ngordhi breshka gjigande “Lonesome George"

## shigjeta

*Në Ekuador vdiq breshka gjigande Lonesome George* 

Në Parkun Kombëtar Galapagos në Ekuador vdiq breshka gjigande mashkull (elefant), e cila, siç mendojnë shkencëtarët, ishte përfaqësuesja e fundit e subspecieve të rralla të zvarranikëve me samar (krustace), njoftoi sot BBC. Sipas përllogaritjeve shkencëtarëve, breshke e quajtur Lonesome George ishte rreth 100 vjeç. Breshkat elefant - janë specie jashtëzakonisht të rralla që jetojnë vetëm në ishujt Galapagos. Në natyrë të egër ato jetojnë zakonisht 200-250 vjet, kurse në robëri - deri në 150 vjeç.

Për disa dekada me radhë zoologët janë përpjekur për të arritur nga Lonesome George riprodhimin e të vegjëlve, por ai me kokëfortësi preferonte vetminë.

_Zeri i Rusise_

----------

